# Trouble with Excell XR2750 Honda 6hp



## XR2750 (Mar 19, 2013)

I just bought an Excell XR2750 with a Honda 6hp engine used and had a couple questions about it, there is a clear line coming from the bottom of the carburetor (i think) which goes straight down about 4 inches or so not hooked up to anything, the end of it flares out which makes me think that it was attached to something previously and there is some sort of oil residue on the end. (is this supposed to attach to something?)

The other thing is a threaded hole near where the engine meets the pump that looks like something is missing from there also. The unit starts up on the first pull and appears to spray decent, I did not test it too much after seeing the hanging line because i did not want to burn out the engine if it's not getting oil or something. Anyways I have attached a few pictures with arrows pointing to the line and threaded hole, any help clarifying these issues would be greatly appreciated.

is this line supposed to be hooked up to anything or is it just a vent line?
is something supposed to be attached to that hole?

THANK YOU!


----------



## XR2750 (Mar 19, 2013)

the clear line says "PLAS TECH VT3 04F" on it, not sure if that helps


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I think that the line may be either a vent, drain tube for storing the unit, or its here if the float sticks to prevent flooding the engine. Model and serial numbers from the engine itself will helpin finding out for sure about the tube. The threaded hole on the other hand I have no idea why it's there


----------



## Midwest Mower Pro (Mar 13, 2013)

XR2750 said:


> I just bought an Excell XR2750 with a Honda 6hp engine used and had a couple questions about it, there is a clear line coming from the bottom of the carburetor (i think) which goes straight down about 4 inches or so not hooked up to anything, the end of it flares out which makes me think that it was attached to something previously and there is some sort of oil residue on the end. (is this supposed to attach to something?)
> 
> The other thing is a threaded hole near where the engine meets the pump that looks like something is missing from there also. The unit starts up on the first pull and appears to spray decent, I did not test it too much after seeing the hanging line because i did not want to burn out the engine if it's not getting oil or something. Anyways I have attached a few pictures with arrows pointing to the line and threaded hole, any help clarifying these issues would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


The threaded hole means nothing. Honda builds their engines one way, and then it's up to the manufacturer to use whatever holes and whatnot that Honda builds into the unit, this is just there for some other application.

The hanging fuel line is just a drain line. The Honda carbs usually have two screws in the bowl, this one has a drain tube installed instead of another screw, it has nothing to do with oiling the engine. 

Honda small single GX160-GX200 engines are not using pressurized lubrication which means that as long as oil is in the engine, then it splashes the oil around inside to lubricate. This is called splash lubrication. An easy way to tell what kind of lubrication an engine uses is to look for an oil filter. Engines with an oil filter are pressurized lubrication, engines without an oil filter are splash lubrication.


----------

